# Drop ceiling space between grid & joists?



## jimb317

I am installing a suspended ceiling in my basement. What Is the min. distance between the floor joists and the grid so I can get my 2 x 2 tiles in?


----------



## Jason Whipple

jimb317 said:


> I am installing a suspended ceiling in my basement. What Is the min. distance between the floor joists and the grid so I can get my 2 x 2 tiles in?


"Roughly" 3".


----------



## TBFGhost

i don't go below 4


----------



## HallisseyDesign

depending- normally stick at 3-4 inches. I had a homeowner that wanted it as tight as i could get it. Well that was a inch. I left the last full tile row out and that is were I walked all the time in from. Then for the can lights I put them flush with the bottom of the joists and made the ring trim cover the inch gab between the tile and the light. It was a pain but they paid me more for it. I am not complaining about it. it took me longer because there was no room!


----------



## Stewy

On 2x4 tiles I leave 4 inches


----------



## oldhouseluvr

*Ceiling Grid*

Armstrong makes a tile that allows you to install the grid tight against the joist because it insall from the bottom. The tile has like a tongue and groove/shiplap edge to it. It is really nice because you can use regular grid and you dont spend all day manueuvering tiles to get them in place


----------



## Tom R

2" is a normal absolute minimum, you can go tighter if you're willing to lose the convenience of easy removal.


----------



## NjNick

I try to stick to 3" also. I did 2" for my cousins basement because she asked but it gets real tricky to get the tiles in. Between high hats, wires for the ceiling, and other mechanical between the joists getting the tiles in and out without scratching them does take some finessing and more time.


----------

